# Progression of a golfter



## NeverSummer (Oct 10, 2007)

First post! 

I started golf about 7 years ago with no lessons, just a bag of clubs and trying to have fun. (quit after a year)

Now I have restarted golf, purchased a set of nice clubs (which is usually a no-no starting) but they were used and a great deal and figured I would "grow(skill level)" into them. I don't regret the purchase, I love the clubs. Anyways I started with a lesson immediately, first club out of the bag was with an instructor in front of me and told him to start me at square one. After the first lesson I practiced with Irons over and over through about 8 L buckets, then included a little woods for about another 4 buckets (all practices were focused). Today was my second lesson and the instructor was amazed how I progressed and we cleared up my issue with my balls (not slicing) but hitting to the right with an open face because I wasn't following through completely. After hitting many near perfect shots, and learning to aim properly. I feel great, and continue to be excited about the game.

Now my question: What do I work on and what would you suggest I do next? (I have not played a single round of golf, I am determined to get a good swing before so).

Should I go into short game? Work more at the range on consistency? More advanced swing skills? Actually start playing? etc.

I feel I am starting properly and I already feel I have a more consistent swing than 80% of my friends/family that have golfing for years.

Thanks for your input.

NS


----------



## Topflite_d2 (May 7, 2007)

First of all I want to welcome you to one of the nicest golf forums around. I too started w/ no lessons and a bag of clubs, I'm regretting not getting lessons more and more. I'm planning to quit golf after this season is over because I just don't have the money, time, or patients to play anymore. Also I need w/e money I have invested in my driver for another of my hobbies Well I really think you should work on short game mostly putting and chipping. Those are the area's that can cost you most strokes. And then I think you should get out on the course use the skills you used in the lessons you had. Well hope this helps.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

I would go out a couple times and play a 9 or so just to get the feel of a real round and some experience, but don't stop with the lessons and practice.
Practice twice as much on your short game as you do your irons and woods.
The short game is IMO the toughest to master and is basically the heart of golf.
If you have a good short game then you in time will become a good golfer.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Short game is probably the *most* important thing to learn and practice, but be sure that you get the fundamentals from your instructor. That way you are practicing the right things. :thumbsup: 

However, don't completely avoid playing on course until you are happy with your swing. Find a short course... a par 3 or an executive course. No amount of range work will prepare you for the lies and situations that you will face on the course. The whole tempo of the game is different in real course time than it is on the range. Don't worry about score, even if it means that you occasionally pick up your ball and carry up the the green area in order to keep pace. I am not a fan of the school of thought that says you stay off the course until you reach a certain level of expertise. There are courses for all levels of play... all you need to do is just find one and make use of it.


----------

